# Calm & Cool



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I've tried the paste version. It got a horse absolutely freaked out to be nice and responsive and well, normal.  It took about an hour and a half to kick in and only lasted about an hour. I don't know how the feed works though. I've also tried Quietex (paste) which seems to work well and last longer. But different horses process things differently and not every horse responds to Tryptaphan (sp?)


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

If you have a hyper horse, you might want to look at your normal feed and turnout routine before turning to a supplement. Most commercially prepared feeds (sweet or pelleted) will make some horses "hot". Some horses can also have a sensitivity to Alfalfa that makes them hyper.

The calmest diet for a horse is grass hay or mixed grass hay with no grain. If you have to feed something extra, use a ration balancer like Purina's Enrich 32 or Triple Crown's 30% Supplement. You only feed 1lb a day for full nutrition. If you're feeding adaquate hay (2.5-3.5% of their body weight a day, 25-35 lbs for a 1,000 lb horse) and you still need more calories, then you can add plain whole oats, or beet pulp, or alfalfa pellets. Beet pulp is the "calmest" of the three. A fat source can be good too, like corn oil, flax seeds, or stabilized rice bran. Rice bran and Flax are the "calmest" of the three.

Give the diet change a month and see how the horse changes (switch over to the new feed/hay slowly, over a 2 week period). If it doesn't help, then you might look into supplementing with Magnesium and B vitamins. Horses deficient in one or the other can be more exitable. HorseTech.com--Horse Nutrition Supplements--Equine Nutrition on the Net is a great source for custom supplements. Their Glazen product is flax meal based and high in B vitamins. They will add Magnesium to it for you for just the cost of the added product. They do not charge for the custom blending. If you call and describe your horse's diet and issues, they can make recommendations.

Turn out is also VERY important! You want your horse turned out as much as possible, preferably 24/7 with only stall time to eat any feed. Turn out with friends/playmates is also important. Your horse needs "recess" time to run and play. Keeping a horse stalled is like keeping a 3yr old cooped up in his room with no toys. When you do let him out, you're going to have your hands full!!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Boo was on calm and cool for a while -- It didn't have a "drugged" effect, he was alert, and still had tons of energy, but it allowed him to focus (kind of like ridilan (sp?)) for people


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I use it on my nervous and easy to excite paint (she's 4 years old). I give 3/4 - 1 scoop in morning (I know the recommendation is scoop/twice a day, but that's how I do it  ). Personally, I think it helped. It takes 1-2 weeks before the horse got calmer. I tried other "natural by claim" supplements: raspberry leaves and all, and it was complete waste of money (plus they are on expensive side). 

I know at least 2 more people who show horses all the time they feed C&C pelleted as well (twice a day though).


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

What is your normal feed?? What kind and how much? 

I would look at diet first as well... many times we dont' realize the amounts of sugars and starches that are in a feed until we research them adn find out


----------



## PeeWee (Oct 6, 2008)

*Thanks so much*

Thanks everybody for the good info.
This is for a rotten pony my 8 year old daughter wants to take to a fun show. He is out in open pasture all day & night and he gets no grain of any kind. Still he is spooky and jumpy. Can't decide if he is acting or if he is really getting spooked.
Thanks again.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

does he look like a marshmellow??

Try getting him some magox it is a readily available form of Mg which helps many horses settle down... pasture can be/is high is sugars LOL many people do not realize that


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

PeeWee said:


> Thanks everybody for the good info.
> This is for a rotten pony my 8 year old daughter wants to take to a fun show. He is out in open pasture all day & night and he gets no grain of any kind. Still he is spooky and jumpy. Can't decide if he is acting or if he is really getting spooked.
> Thanks again.


Horses deficient in Magnesium and B Vitamins can be extra spooky. You might consider supplementing him with both. HorseTech.com--Horse Nutrition Supplements--Equine Nutrition on the Net has a "Glazen Lite" product that is high in B Vitamins. They will add Magnesium to it for you for only the cost of the Magnesium (no extra charges for custom blending). Most horses really like the taste of Glazen, but they do have flavors they can add if the pony is really picky.

Saddle fit and back pain can cause spookiness. I would have an equine chiropractor out to check the saddle fit and placement and his back health. I prefer one that is also a vet as they are general better at diagnosing problems. You might also get his eyesight checked.


----------

